# Best helmet color for the best visibility



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

I'm in the market for a new helmet. Looking at the Bell Volt or Sweep right now.

Does it makes much of a difference in traffic safety to wear a white helmet vs. a black helmet? 

I found a good deal on a black Volt in my size .... just worried about the visibility. 

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

I personally think red gets a lot of attention, probably yellow as well but I haven't tried wearing anything yellow yet.


----------



## mapeiboy (Oct 31, 2007)

Your best bet is a pink helmet .


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

White, yellow, sliver, red, orange, or any combination.

I think white or silver is the most visible color without getting too dorky.


----------



## dawknezz (Aug 31, 2012)

You should be fine with any color if riding at night isn't a concern, otherwise consider any lighter tone helmet including white, silver, blue, or even neon green (If you so desire)!


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Add a Knog Frog or a Blackburn Flea flashing light in the vents on the back of it, and turn it on every time you ride, and it won't matter what color the helmet is. I've found this to make my silver camo helmet very visible from half a mile away, day and night. Anecdotal evidence suggests LEDs are a million times more effective than the brightest colored jersey, helmet, etc.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Also, when you're in traffic and concerned someone may not see you, STAND and pedal a little bit (even if it's slowly) to make yourself more visible to cars. Don't just sit there static and spin through traffic.:idea:


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Rudy Project Sterling is available in Flou Green, Flou Pink, and Flou Yellow.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

I have a white/silver sweep. Don't know how visible it makes me to traffic. I all reality, it's the same as being on a motorcycle. They don't see you until they park their car on top of you. Then they are all in a panic, asking "are you ok?" No, I have a car parked on top of me; what do yo think?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

There is a reason Fire Trucks were/are painted Lime Green...Studies showed it to be the most visible color to humans.

If you want to be recognized/seen...I'd go with that to start. Other than that, you are probably as well off wearing an orange vest or anything neon/glow in the dark.


----------



## Bilgewater Billy (Aug 27, 2012)

There were tests done a few decades ago to determine the most visible color for fire engines, and the winner was that hideous yellow-green color that was used for awhile, and still found on safety vests and newer California road signs. One of the least visible is red, which is why the police switched to blue. I like the light idea. A blinking strobe light or rotating beacon would certainly get you noticed.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

people that are texting aren't even looking at objects on the road. they're looking at their phone.

you could have sparklers stuck in your ass and they'd probably not notice you.

given the differences in surface area visible to motorists, the color of a helmet is less significant than the color you have on your torso.

but, a flashing LED light is your best bet.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a black Bell Sweep. Black is very slimming for my fat head.

I do have a Blackburn Flea stuck on the back. I turn it to that super annoying blinky mode when I'm not riding with someone.

I have probably caused multiple seizures in people following me.


----------



## whiterabbit05 (Oct 30, 2009)

White is easier seen at night. Also stays cooler in the sun!

During the day, red may be the easiest to be see, or some kind of neon color, like green or yellow.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

whiterabbit05 said:


> White is easier seen at night. Also stays cooler in the sun!
> 
> During the day, red may be the easiest to be see, or some kind of neon color, like green or yellow.



the 'cooler' claim has been beaten senseless here. 

red 'may' be...? why post if you don't know what you're talking about...?


----------



## PachmanP (Aug 31, 2012)

Stats for motorcycle helmets say white. I imagine it's the same deal.


----------



## CycleFiend17 (Aug 27, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> people that are texting aren't even looking at objects on the road. they're looking at their phone.
> 
> you could have sparklers stuck in your ass and they'd probably not notice you.
> 
> ...


+ 1. Great points


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

I like white...visible and cool in the heat.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I would not be concerned with the color of the helmet, whatever pleases you. Mine is solid blue. If you don't already use one, I suggest putting a tail light on your bike and keep it on at all times. I use mine on the steady setting, not the blinking mode as cars can see it from a long distance, well before they approach you in most cases. The steady setting is much brighter too.


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Sisophous,

You are correct that the steady setting is brighter and can be seen from a longer distance. However, the strobe setting gets the attention of drivers. I consider myself pretty aware of cyclists when I am driving, but I have found that when I am in the car, my mental filter has a tendency to shut out anything smaller than a headlight on a car. I always see the blinking lights though.

For me on my daily commutes I have had fewer close calls with the light on strobe than when I switch it to steady.

Just my 2cents


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Edhunt said:


> For me on my daily commutes I have had fewer close calls with the light on strobe than when I switch it to steady.
> 
> Just my 2cents


I don't know Ed, maybe you are right, the strobe may be safer. I know that what one does not see often is what kills. The steady light can be seen from a very far distance it is that bright while the strobe is picked up from a Much shorter distance IMO. It would be nice if they would make a strobe with as much intensity as the steady mode, something like law enforcement vehicles have, but I guess the bicycle manufacturers figure the public will not pay for it if they make it too pricey.


----------



## Edhunt (Sep 1, 2012)

Sisophous said:


> It would be nice if they would make a strobe with as much intensity as the steady mode


As long as it did not end up blinding me in the process, I would gladly pay (provided it did not weigh 14lbs and require a lead acid battery).


----------

